# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - January 2011 "Adventure"



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 3, 2011)

Which is your favourite?

January 2011 Photo Challenge Gallery

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their       full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that         much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,           but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to   the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of           the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote      right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been  put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should  be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF  staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous           (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the     voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific     photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is     announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your           favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please  let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top           five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will  be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within  30  days   they       will not receive their prize and it will be put   towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable to ship the   intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her location we will   provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

And here are the images:

01:






02:





03:





04:





05:





06:





07:





08:





09:





10:





11:





12:





13:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 11, 2011)

There is still time to make your votes count, so get them in. The closing date is 17 Feb 2011.


----------



## jonathanmphotography (Feb 11, 2011)

hmmm.. they are all good shots. but are they all on the topic adventure...?


----------



## gulfman1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jonathanmphotography said:


> hmmm.. they are all good shots. but are they all on the topic adventure...?



couldn´t agree more...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 25, 2011)

jonathanmphotography said:


> hmmm.. they are all good shots. but are they all on the topic adventure...?



It's actually possible to argue this point on any Challenge that's put out there. However, as much as I might be tempted to exclude anything I don't feel has followed the brief, that's not my call, as others may see it differently. It's really up to the voting membership to discern.

1. Has the entry followed brief, first and foremost, and...

2. Does the photograph have any merits technically and artistically

I will though leave you all to judge for yourselves, but I do vote and that's how I pick my own selection.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 25, 2011)

And on to the winner for the month of January...

In first place with an impressive tally of 18 votes, we have JoshC with this






In second place we have doubleoh7 with






and in joint 3rd, we have Mr Edinarea 51 with 






and CLilly88 with






So well done to all who entered and thank you to those who have voted. A PM will be sent out to our first place prize winner shortly. And don't forget that there's still time to play in our February Challenge "Self-Portraits" - I'm expecting a big entry for this one, as no one can claim the don't have access to a suitable subject.


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 25, 2011)

congratulations to the winners!


----------



## vicanderson (Mar 3, 2011)

Though voting time is over but however my choice is No 1 and No 5


----------

